# beardeds eggs leaking fluid



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

hi i was wondering if anybody could help me i have at the moment 20 bearded dragon eggs laid 22nd august. They are all fertile and when candled you can see embryos moving about. A few of them are a little yellowy in places but they have been getting bigger and plumper. A couple of the yellowy eggs have gone very soft and are leaking a clear gooey fluid from them. As far as i can tell there is still movement from within the eggs when candled so i know they are still alive. Im just a bit worried about them leaking does this mean maybe im going to have a few premie hatchlings or does it mean the eggs are going bad. It is my first time breeding so any advice would be very appreciated. Thanks. Oh and the temp in incubator is at 83 degrees and humidity around 70 percent.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Can you get a couple of photos showing what you mean?


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

the egg deflated today and i kept a close eye on it all day the end of the egg had slit but as its too early i knew it wouldnt make it. Well anyway a little dead embryo was half out of the egg this evening still in its ittle bag of fluid and yolk. Poor little mite the only thing i can think of is maybe the mum caught the shell with her claws when burying it and as its got bigger its split the shell(
I feel really sad rip little bearded dragon(


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Is the mum incubating the eggs herself or have you moved them to an incubator?


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

they have been in an incubator since the day they were laid


----------

